# Manual de Servicio de TV Philips LR2020 C121



## leontino (Sep 14, 2013)

Hola a todos:

Necesito manual de servicio de TV Philips LR2020 C121, tengo un equipo con el horizontal desplazado hacia la parte derecha  de la pantalla, un poco menos de la mitad. Muchas gracias de antemano ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2013)

revisa por aqui,muchas gracias
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------

